

Ask HN: How to prepare for tech interviews? - anon_222

Over the next three months, I plan to start interviewing for software engineering positions. I have read Steve Yegge's long rant on the art of interviewing. In the interest of acquiring more information, I was wondering if folks in HN could share their previous experiences in how they prepared for a tech interview?<p>Note that I am fresh out of school with a rather sparse github profile which means I am likely to be grilled on algorithms and data structures rather than anything else. I have done a few interesting internships that I can talk about though...<p>One specific question I had for folks who have been interviewers is: I kind of suck at coding on a white board. I feel that I can think better on paper and pencil rather than on a white board with someone staring at me. How would you feel if a candidate came in with a bunch of papers and offered to sit and write code next to you (instead of coding on the white board)
======
morbidkk
The best way to prepare for interviews is to understand completely what you
have worked on; be it internship or hobby project. Communicating clearly what
you have learned is the best thing you can exhibit. Rest can be learned

